# Part or not to part hmmmm??



## ZE52414 (Feb 15, 2017)

i picked this girls 30s Hawthorne up this evening and not sure what to do with it just because I don't know much about it. I seen it was About 99% complete so I couldn't pass it up. What do the professionals think!?


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 15, 2017)

Either way this will most definitely be a catch and release


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2017)

Find someone to fix it up as-is. What's really there to part out? A carrier,badge,wheelset...Everything else is specific to a ladies bike & not all that valuable. Bet she'd clean up decent enough for a nice rider.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2017)

Is it complete which is a plus, and it's also your bike to do what you like with. No harm no foul.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 15, 2017)

I actually have the tank for this...and in this red/white color.
If it finds a new owner whole, hit me up please.
Chris


----------



## robertc (Feb 15, 2017)

I guess I look at things all bass-ackwards. She has been together for around 80 years. Her original owner if alive today would most likely be in their early to mid 90's at best. There is a life time of history in that bike. She is a Survivor through the war effort. Hopefully someone will want to keep her that way.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 15, 2017)

Girls bike lives matter.........purdy her up and make her a rider for someone special and let her live on!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks guys! You made my mind up. Check for her in the for sale section here in a bit. I can't part her


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Girls bike lives matter.........purdy her up and make her a rider for someone special and let her live on!




YES!


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Thanks guys! You made my mind up. Check for her in the for sale section here in a bit. I can't part her




Hooray!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 17, 2017)

I agree with Mike, most of those parts are ladies specific and ironically in a hobby dominated by men there is not much interest in lady parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree with Mike, most of those parts are ladies specific and ironically in a hobby dominated by men there is not much interest in lady parts.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree with Mike, most of those parts are ladies specific and ironically in a hobby dominated by men there is not much interest in lady parts.



I believe the only girls specific parts are the pedals,seat,frame and maybe the fork,which is easily shortened.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I believe the only girls specific parts are the pedals,seat,frame and maybe the fork,which is easily shortened.



Rear fender and guard too. Possibly crankset.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2017)

One of you guys should buy it. I'd give anyone here a great deal!! I need it out of my way!!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Rear fender and guard too. Possibly crankset.



No,fenders,guard the same.The crank may have a shorter throw but I dont believe so.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> No,fenders,guard the same.The crank may have a shorter throw but I dont believe so.



Look closer. Fenders have skirt guard holes. And these chain guards were never used on men's bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> One of you guys should buy it. I'd give anyone here a great deal!! I need it out of my way!!!



If I wasn't already stacking bikes on top of bikes with 4 still in the box, I'd make an offer on this ol' girl. Great looking frame that I'm sure will clean up pretty nicely...


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Look closer. Fenders have skirt guard holes. And these chain guards were never used on men's bikes



Oh,! I'm referring to the Spitfire


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Oh,! I'm referring to the Spitfire



Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, it IS a project for sure with a lot of rust.

I understand your sentiments though. I had a rather deluxe '47 Hawthorne at one time. A girls bike, painted over, mostly complete and it rode!

I had a dream to restore it, but it sat, sat, and sat. I tried really hard to find a home for it, even if I took a loss (which I did, I was younger and more stupid with buying bicycles)

Oh, I had offers alright. Guys here bugged me to yank off the peaked, curved brace fenders, wheels, and rack. Nope. Even if it was in the background of a picture, I got pestered and people got mad that I wouldn't part it and pointed out what I said in my posts.

Investment wise? It's a bad decision to keep these rough girls bikes complete, no matter how well-optioned. However, I hate dismantling rideable bikes that stayed complete for so many years.


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 17, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I agree with Mike, most of those parts are ladies specific and ironically in a hobby dominated by men there is not much interest in lady parts.




Speak for yourself. I love lady parts!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2017)

I was waiting for that lol​


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2017)

I got mixed up with his other thread


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey pc Higgins I sent you a pm on the fenders


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2017)

Tank 25
Outie horn 40


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2017)

Bike is coming to me now, and so is the tank. I think the tank was originally from a Rollfast, but it'll do it. I already have the same boys bike in the same color, and conditions.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2017)

Did she originally have truss rods? My boys bike have truss rods, but no holes in the front fender for the light. What kind of light did she originally have? Front load torpedo? What about the skirts? I'd appreciate some input.
Thanks guys.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2017)

This looks like the same bike with truss rods. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rol...109328?hash=item1c7d599d90:g:MIgAAOSwM0FXHqbL


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 27, 2017)

I might be able to hook you up with a set of truss Rod's if you need them. I think I even have the Bracket for the fork.



szathmarig said:


> This looks like the same bike with truss rods. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rol...109328?hash=item1c7d599d90:g:MIgAAOSwM0FXHqbL


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 28, 2017)

You made the right decision. She has been together all these decades, it would be sad to Part her out. How much?


----------

